# [GUIDE] solve INVALID IMEI problem for MTK chipsets, mt6575, mt6577, mt6515 .........



## spyki007 (Feb 14, 2013)

*this guide is only for phones who has problems with IMEI number on mtk chipsets....*

*warning:* not for phones with valid imei[undamaged], if tried may permanently remove your IMEI.


MOD Edit:  Please do not discuss changing/repairing IMEI numbers.  Changing the numbers can be illegal in some places and changing the IMEI number is often used for reselling stolen devices.


*HIT THNX IF U LIKE............*


----------



## zeretti (Feb 14, 2013)

*Thank you*

I am about to try!! thank you for the information!


----------



## dinesh keswani (Mar 22, 2013)

*thnx*

thnx
it worked for me...:good:


----------



## drh2012 (Mar 31, 2013)

not working mt6577 note2 clone


----------



## riskey95 (Mar 31, 2013)

i've tried on my sister's phone,  and its worked..:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viki_os (Apr 1, 2013)

bro post d 2nd method


----------



## ShadyGame (Apr 12, 2013)

viki_os said:


> bro post d 2nd method

Click to collapse



Hi,

I have a htc one x clone, but where i can find the emai, the back cover is not removable.


----------



## waryamsoomro (Apr 13, 2013)

*Post*

Post New method please.


----------



## nickbrave (Apr 25, 2013)

*New method please.*



waryamsoomro said:


> Post New method please.

Click to collapse



New method please.


----------



## Patambiz (Apr 30, 2013)

Im having unable to send


----------



## fmarian (May 1, 2013)

*this option dosen't work...*

hy, 

I have a problem with a chinese dual sim it's a STAR B97 MTK 6575... AFTER A FACTORY RESET , i got a invalid imei.
The problem that I have with your first solution is that after I type the code for the Engineer Mode, in all of those options I dont have "CDS information"... ergo, I cant do nothing.. What do you advise next? p.s. how do I flash my phone stock firmware?

 thx a lot!!!


----------



## snadeemshaikh (May 2, 2013)

*Will this work for MT6589*

Please let me know can I use the above method for Mediatek 6589 newly launched chipsets.


----------



## spyki007 (May 2, 2013)

snadeemshaikh said:


> Please let me know can I use the above method for Mediatek 6589 newly launched chipsets.

Click to collapse



try bro if u have that mtk engineering mode in ur phone it should work.......


----------



## spyki007 (May 2, 2013)

fmarian said:


> hy,
> 
> I have a problem with a chinese dual sim it's a STAR B97 MTK 6575... AFTER A FACTORY RESET , i got a invalid imei.
> The problem that I have with your first solution is that after I type the code for the Engineer Mode, in all of those options I dont have "CDS information"... ergo, I cant do nothing.. What do you advise next? p.s. how do I flash my phone stock firmware?
> ...

Click to collapse



which version of android are u using......???
check again to see anything related to radio information.....

don't know abt ur stock firmware........


----------



## saadmshk (May 4, 2013)

Any permanent solution for this problem???


----------



## alifuk (May 7, 2013)

I have the new X920 (butterfly clone) MTK6589, and I have this invalid IMEI issue. I can manually get this fixed through your guide entering the engineer's mode. But everytime I reset to factory settings, the invalid imei error comes up. Is there a way to fix this permanently?


----------



## spyki007 (May 7, 2013)

alifuk said:


> I have the new X920 (butterfly clone) MTK6589, and I have this invalid IMEI issue. I can manually get this fixed through your guide entering the engineer's mode. But everytime I reset to factory settings, the invalid imei error comes up. Is there a way to fix this permanently?

Click to collapse



i'm also suffering with the same problem but i did not find any perm sol.
i think
it can be done if you have any previous backups of data partition before the invalid imei problem occured.


----------



## richiebeno (May 7, 2013)

*no imei restore*

hi

 i have a mtk 6577 youpu U6 which has 4.1.1 JB, i factory reset my phone and lost the imei number and i have tried restoring it with titanium bk up but no luck iv tried using the mkt engineer tool to restore my imei and after the reboot it still says invalid imei. also i have the option of going into the CDS and radio and typing in the imei manually however when i hit the send command button it tells me on the screen command no sent  iv been trying for 4 days to get my imei number back can you help?

thanks mate


----------



## hub'z (May 11, 2013)

spyki007 said:


> i'm also suffering with the same problem but i did not find any perm sol.
> i think
> it can be done if you have any previous backups of data partition before the invalid imei problem occured.

Click to collapse



it is okey to use other backup with the same phone and restore it in the phone with invalid imei?


----------

